# Rare (Albino) Pink Elephant Sited



## chillsandfevers (Mar 24, 2009)

This rare pink elephant was sited in Northenr Botswana. Albino elephants have pale pink eyes, white hairs and pink skin.

What a cutie !


----------



## chillsandfevers (Mar 24, 2009)

*Link to Albino Elephant story*

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/glance/792508/pink-baby-elephant-does-the-walk


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2009)

Lion tucker...


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 24, 2009)

*pink elephants*

MMMMMMMMMMMM. I bet lt can,t fly...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 24, 2009)

In Thailand, if an Albino Elephant is born, it's immediantly declared property of the king.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> In Thailand, if an Albino Elephant is born, it's immediantly declared property of the king.



mmm, not entirely correct.. Asian elephants have naturally various amounts of missing pigmentation (colouration) around their heads, some have more or less than others, the "white" elephants of Thailand are not albinos, just elephants with poor pigmentation...The king can take them if he wishes, though not always does he do this and a few still are left in elephant parks ect... but I'm sure if an albino was born, he would certainly snap it up.


----------



## aoife (Mar 24, 2009)

elephants are my favourite animal, there's nothing like them in the whole world!!!

beautiful!!!


----------



## Rep-Style (Mar 24, 2009)

not albino jus under cooked, bang it on the barbie another 10minutes n he'll be fine


----------

